# Nikon d40 vs Olympus E-410



## geekling (Feb 6, 2009)

A while back, I posted a request for help about getting a good priced camera for my girlfriend as she starts her graphic design degree. You guys helped me out allot with the Nikon d40. Now that I have saved up the cash to get it, another offer has presented itself. I have been talking to a guy that is selling his Olympus E-410 for $450. What are your thoughts on this? I know very little about photography in general so I don't know if this is a good deal or not. If there is not a big difference, I guess I would prefer to go with the d40 because I like hardware that comes with a warranty (though the guy claims it is like new). Anything helps!


----------



## tirediron (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm not aware of anything wrong with any of the Olympus line, they have a very dedicated following, BUT it may not be the ideal camera for you if you want to do a lot of wide angle work; they use a 4/3 format with a 2x crop factor vice the (aprox) 1.5x of the D40, so a "standard" 28mm wide-angle lens will have an effective focal length of 42mm on the D40, but 56mm on the Olympus. If on the other hand, you're doing a lot of telephoto work, then it may well be the ideal camera for just that reason.


----------



## epp_b (Feb 6, 2009)

Considering that the E-410 goes for about $400 at Amazon with two lenses, forget whatever "deal" this guy is offering you.  If you're going to get the E-410, you might as well buy it brand new for less and get a warranty with it.

My (limited) experience with Olympus has steered me away from it.  Tiny sensor, tiny viewfinder, electronic focus ring, no thanks.

The D40 with a kit lens is hovering around $400 as well.  I would go for that.


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 6, 2009)

I've read reviews on both, and there's more to it than the name and such.  There are things to consider such as the D40 can take only certain lenses; the 410 handles more. More 'menu' features, too, as (going from my not so good memory) the D40 can't do auto bracketing, the 410 can, and stuff like that.  It's a tough choice, really.  Read some reviews and list all the features of each, and do the old process of elimination.


----------



## epp_b (Feb 7, 2009)

> There are things to consider such as the D40 can take only certain lenses


It should be clarified that the D40 accepts and can take photos with _any_ Nikon lens made within the last 50 years (since 1959).  It's a question of what features will be available.  The main thing is that the D40 will only autofocus with AF-S and AF-I lenses (of which there are plenty).  It will only meter with non AF-S/AF-I lenses that have a CPU, and it can be used in manual mode (with no exposure meter) using manual focus lenses.


----------



## TwoRails (Feb 7, 2009)

epp_b said:


> It should be clarified that the D40 accepts and can take photos with _any_ Nikon lens made within the last 50 years (since 1959).  It's a question of what features will be available.  The main thing is that the D40 will only autofocus with AF-S and AF-I lenses (of which there are plenty).  It will only meter with non AF-S/AF-I lenses that have a CPU, and it can be used in manual mode (with no exposure meter) using manual focus lenses.


Thanks for the backup, epp_b   --  My mind was on 'auto.'  I haven't run into too many folks (if any) who are buying a new digital camera who want to go right into doing things manually so I didn't think to mention it.  I was just thinking of fully functional / auto lenses.   Thanks for clarifying.


----------

